# where to buy macbook pro in dubai



## sabss7 (Nov 20, 2010)

hi please advise where best to go to buy a macbook pro in dubai......thanks


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

There's an apple dealership on the ground floor of the Dubai mall, next to galeries Lafayette. Can't remember the name of it though...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

iStyle is the name, I think they are the official mac people in Dubai


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

You can buy them a pretty much any big electronics shop now (Sharaf, Jumbo). I find the prices at the Istyle stores are a tad better in general.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

IStyle also has a branch in Ibn Battuta, next to the cinema.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Carrefour sells them, probably cheaper than most.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Virgin, iStyle - MOE, Dubai Mall, most larger electronic outlets


----------



## med (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't buy macbook pro now. the new models are coming in few weeks


----------



## sabss7 (Nov 20, 2010)

Really how long before the new model comes out ? How can you be sure ?


----------



## med (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm mister Mac, I have all news.
Check on Internet and you will see.
New iPad and MacBook pro are coming on the first half of March.


----------



## sabss7 (Nov 20, 2010)

I just checked and you are right thanks for the tip....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Always a good idea to check when Apple release new or refreshes of their products so you don't end up buying the thing so soon to a new version coming out.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, if the product gets launched in the US in MArch, will take much longer to be officially launched in UAE
If I remember correctly, the iPad was launched in May in the US. It was officially available in the UAE very recently (so after a c. 6 months delay), though unofficially it was available without warranties with a huge markup


----------



## Leaaa (Jun 24, 2011)

zin said:


> iStyle is the name, I think they are the official mac people in Dubai


How expesive are they in dubai anyway ? on the offical apple website they say its $ 1199. / 4379, 73 AED.... 

I really wanna buy one, if the new macbook pro was just as much. I would be fine with it.


----------



## Leaaa (Jun 24, 2011)

med said:


> Don't buy macbook pro now. the new models are coming in few weeks


How expensive are they right now in istyle ? I really want one but dunno if i would buy them for like 1500 Euro ....


----------



## Leaaa (Jun 24, 2011)

how much is the new macbook pro ( 2011) ( 13 inch.) in dubai ?


----------

